# Dying my hair at 39 weeks pregnant?



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

Wondered if you can give me an opinion please.

I haven't dyed my hair all through this pregnancy as I didn't want to risk anything happening to baby.  It's the longest I've left it since being a teenager and as a result I'm now looking very grey.  Vain though it is I'm starting to think about all those happy mum and baby photos that will be taken and how awful I'll look.

Would it be OK to dye it now or should I stop being silly and wait until after baby is born?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Cosmic

I would say go for it. There is no evidence to say that hair colour is safe. However there is nOne to say its not safe either. The reason being pregnant women don't want to be guinea pigs for testing. Hairdressers will say its safe. I personally had mine done. Also at this stage of your pregnancy all baby is doing is gaining weight, all development is done. 

Kaz xxx


----------

